# Strombolis...



## ellymae (Aug 10, 2009)

Had the day off and had some pizza dough laying around begging to be thrown into the Egg. 
I stuffed them with sausage, meatballs, pepperoni, onion, fresh tomato, black olives, mozzarella, and provolone and fresh basil. 
We made 2, and the ruler that is in between them is a 15 inches... These were monsters. 
Ate one for supper and will have the other for lunch.... 










And after 3 hours in the pool, this is what my dog looked like - had to take a picture since it doesn't happen very often....


----------



## alx (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing looking strombolis.I need to try this while i have fresh veggies.

Those green eggs sure are versatile.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Now that looks awesome.  Miss some stromboli, no such thing down this way....Nice job....Oh I could go for one of those now or a Cheesesteak stromboli...


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2009)

Those look great, we have an Italian pizzeria here that make some killer Stromboli.


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic!  That looks great.  Especially that thin crispy crust.  What temp did you cook at?


----------



## rivet (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful Stromboli's! Wow..... love them and yours are perfect.  Points to you!


----------



## backcountry (Aug 11, 2009)

Stromboli, Panzerotti, Calzone; whatever you want to call it - I want some! Those look fantastico. 







for adding another thing to my To Do list.


----------



## ellymae (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys - they were pretty tasty!
I cooked them at 500 degrees. The one on the right went about 30 minutes, the one on the left I cooked 2nd and it went about 20ish minutes.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 11, 2009)

OH yes!  Please PM your pizza dough recipe to me.  PLEASE!


----------



## ellymae (Aug 12, 2009)

I would be happy to... but first I would have to steal it from my local bakery.... and I don't think that is going to happen... sorry.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pics ellymae! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the platesetter placement on top of the grate.

I need to try that set up in my Egg.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 12, 2009)

Those look amazing!
As good as anything you will find in a local pizza joint.









Man your dog sure looked passed out.


----------



## erain (Aug 12, 2009)

nice job ellymae!!!!   it made the to do list for sure!!!


----------



## bassman (Aug 12, 2009)

Excellent looking stromboli!  We call them calzones but they taste the same.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOWthats all I can say about those stomboli's they look awesome and really good tasting too I bet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





definetly on the dough can i have the recipe also. great job


----------



## ellymae (Aug 12, 2009)

Bill - that was me being lazy... and I wanted to give the grates a good cleaning... 

mballi - I must confess - I buy my dougn from a local bakery...


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure how i missed this one... Great job !!!!


----------



## the iceman (Aug 13, 2009)

Those things look great *ellymae*. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I was going to ask what the difference between a stromboli & a calzone was but it sounds like they are the same thing.

When I was a kid we used to get deep fried calzones in the Farmer's Market in Fresno. I can still taste em. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But every calzone I've had since then has been baked & its just not the same. And they were served only one way, an Italian spiced finely ground beef with mozzarella. Anyone else had a deep fried calzone?


----------



## trashcan (Aug 13, 2009)

I just ate a feta/spinach stuffed chicken tit and those are still making me salivate.

 Oh, and the Sicilian in me wants to inform you all (especially The Iceman) that technically a Panzerotti is a calzone, but it's deep fried. Yep. You heard right. 

There's a greasy spoon not four blocks from me that specializes in panzerotti's that advertises as "The heart attack capitol of the country". Oh yeah.

They also have a cheesy beef with fries and a drink for $4.50 24/7. And they deliver up untill 4AM. Again... You heard right.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with trashcan, a Panzerotti it a deep fried calzone.  

Want to try a good strom?  Make cheesesteak fixins and put that in a stromboli!  MMmmmm....

Calzone I think of more ricotta and mozz cheese with maybe ham..


----------



## ellymae (Aug 10, 2009)

Had the day off and had some pizza dough laying around begging to be thrown into the Egg. 
I stuffed them with sausage, meatballs, pepperoni, onion, fresh tomato, black olives, mozzarella, and provolone and fresh basil. 
We made 2, and the ruler that is in between them is a 15 inches... These were monsters. 
Ate one for supper and will have the other for lunch.... 










And after 3 hours in the pool, this is what my dog looked like - had to take a picture since it doesn't happen very often....


----------



## alx (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing looking strombolis.I need to try this while i have fresh veggies.

Those green eggs sure are versatile.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Now that looks awesome.  Miss some stromboli, no such thing down this way....Nice job....Oh I could go for one of those now or a Cheesesteak stromboli...


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2009)

Those look great, we have an Italian pizzeria here that make some killer Stromboli.


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic!  That looks great.  Especially that thin crispy crust.  What temp did you cook at?


----------



## rivet (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful Stromboli's! Wow..... love them and yours are perfect.  Points to you!


----------



## backcountry (Aug 11, 2009)

Stromboli, Panzerotti, Calzone; whatever you want to call it - I want some! Those look fantastico. 







for adding another thing to my To Do list.


----------



## ellymae (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys - they were pretty tasty!
I cooked them at 500 degrees. The one on the right went about 30 minutes, the one on the left I cooked 2nd and it went about 20ish minutes.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 11, 2009)

OH yes!  Please PM your pizza dough recipe to me.  PLEASE!


----------



## ellymae (Aug 12, 2009)

I would be happy to... but first I would have to steal it from my local bakery.... and I don't think that is going to happen... sorry.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pics ellymae! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the platesetter placement on top of the grate.

I need to try that set up in my Egg.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 12, 2009)

Those look amazing!
As good as anything you will find in a local pizza joint.









Man your dog sure looked passed out.


----------



## erain (Aug 12, 2009)

nice job ellymae!!!!   it made the to do list for sure!!!


----------



## bassman (Aug 12, 2009)

Excellent looking stromboli!  We call them calzones but they taste the same.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOWthats all I can say about those stomboli's they look awesome and really good tasting too I bet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





definetly on the dough can i have the recipe also. great job


----------



## ellymae (Aug 12, 2009)

Bill - that was me being lazy... and I wanted to give the grates a good cleaning... 

mballi - I must confess - I buy my dougn from a local bakery...


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure how i missed this one... Great job !!!!


----------



## the iceman (Aug 13, 2009)

Those things look great *ellymae*. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I was going to ask what the difference between a stromboli & a calzone was but it sounds like they are the same thing.

When I was a kid we used to get deep fried calzones in the Farmer's Market in Fresno. I can still taste em. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But every calzone I've had since then has been baked & its just not the same. And they were served only one way, an Italian spiced finely ground beef with mozzarella. Anyone else had a deep fried calzone?


----------



## trashcan (Aug 13, 2009)

I just ate a feta/spinach stuffed chicken tit and those are still making me salivate.

 Oh, and the Sicilian in me wants to inform you all (especially The Iceman) that technically a Panzerotti is a calzone, but it's deep fried. Yep. You heard right. 

There's a greasy spoon not four blocks from me that specializes in panzerotti's that advertises as "The heart attack capitol of the country". Oh yeah.

They also have a cheesy beef with fries and a drink for $4.50 24/7. And they deliver up untill 4AM. Again... You heard right.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with trashcan, a Panzerotti it a deep fried calzone.  

Want to try a good strom?  Make cheesesteak fixins and put that in a stromboli!  MMmmmm....

Calzone I think of more ricotta and mozz cheese with maybe ham..


----------

